# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Προτάσεις για νέο πλυντήριο ρούχων

## winston

Καλημέρα παίδες,
 κοιτάζουμε για νέο πλυντήριο και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για τις μάρκες που κυκλοφορούν από την εμπειρία σας. Ποιες μάρκες δεν βγάζουν πολλά προβλήματα και θα μας κρατήσει για χρόνια; έχετε άποψη;

Κοιτάζουμε το "HOTPOINT-ARISTON AQ114D 697D EU/B ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΡΟΥΧΩΝ 11KG Α+++" που έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα χαρακτηριστικά (όπως πρόγραμμα ατμού κλπ.) Η μάρκα τι λέει από προβλήματα; Ξέρουμε που κατασκευάζονται τα πλυντήρια της; 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xlife

Μέτριο. Δεν είναι στιβαρές κατασκευές. Έχουν πολλά μπλιμπλίκια αλλά η ποιότητα κατασκευής έχει πάει περίπατο. Αν δεν το δουλεύεις στα όρια του είναι καλό για την τιμή του, αλλά εως εκεί. Είμαι κάτοχος ενός παλιού Ariston(μέτριο)  αλλά και ενός καινούριου indesit (ίδια εταιρεία-μέτριο με ενσωματωμένο στεγνωτήριο που χαλάει τα ρούχα) Δεν έχουν βγάλει τυχαία το όνομα στην αγορά ahriston. Βέβαια για τα μικρά βαλάντια είναι πολύ καλά. Ιταλική μάρκα αλλά χώρα κατασκευής δεν γνωρίζω. το δικό μου νομίζω τουρκία αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτή τη στιγμή. Τα καλά είναι miele siemens κτλ. αλλα πάμε σε άλλη κατηγορία τιμής. Καλά έχουν βγει και τα Zanussi στα οικονομικά αλλά δεν έχουν τίποτα σε extra. Ενας φίλος πήρε πρόσφατα ένα και ίσα ίσα που είχε επιλογή για το μισό νερό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πάρε αυτά ... πάει πακέτο με τις κοπέλες (εφ όρου ζωής)

http://fareastgizmos.com/other_stuff...e-globally.php
(για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε περίπτωση ενδιαφερόμενης ) υπάρχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο με bodybuilders

----------


## nyannaco

Κι άλλη μία ψήφο στην LG από εμένα.

----------


## winston

> Μέτριο. Δεν είναι στιβαρές κατασκευές. Έχουν πολλά μπλιμπλίκια αλλά η ποιότητα κατασκευής έχει πάει περίπατο. Αν δεν το δουλεύεις στα όρια του είναι καλό για την τιμή του, αλλά εως εκεί. Είμαι κάτοχος ενός παλιού Ariston(μέτριο)  αλλά και ενός καινούριου indesit (ίδια εταιρεία-μέτριο με ενσωματωμένο στεγνωτήριο που χαλάει τα ρούχα) Δεν έχουν βγάλει τυχαία το όνομα στην αγορά ahriston. Βέβαια για τα μικρά βαλάντια είναι πολύ καλά. Ιταλική μάρκα αλλά χώρα κατασκευής δεν γνωρίζω. το δικό μου νομίζω τουρκία αλλά δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω αυτή τη στιγμή. Τα καλά είναι miele siemens κτλ. αλλα πάμε σε άλλη κατηγορία τιμής. Καλά έχουν βγει και τα Zanussi στα οικονομικά αλλά δεν έχουν τίποτα σε extra. Ενας φίλος πήρε πρόσφατα ένα και ίσα ίσα που είχε επιλογή για το μισό νερό


Εντάξει σαν τιμή είναι στην μέση της κατηγορίας (~640Ευρώ)για τα >9 κιλά. Όντως έχει πολλά μπιμπλίκια! Αυτό που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι στο Αγγλικό site λένε για 10χρόνια εγγύηση και στο ελληνικό για 2!!! περίεργο ε? Εν τω μεταξύ για την εγγύηση τι παίζει; π.χ. ένα της Morris λέει 12 χρόνια εγγύηση(http://www.skroutz.gr/s/243504/Morris-CDR-97577.html) κι αν δείτε τα σχόλια αγοραστών στο skroutz όλο ότι πληρώνουν λένε;;; Τι εγγυήσεις είναι αυτές;;;

----------


## winston

> Πάρε αυτά ... πάει πακέτο με τις κοπέλες (εφ όρου ζωής)
> 
> http://fareastgizmos.com/other_stuff...e-globally.php
> (για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε περίπτωση ενδιαφερόμενης ) υπάρχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο με bodybuilders


Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την μεσαία του άρθρου, στείλτε την σε συσκευασία δώρου!

Σε διάρκεια χρόνου τα έχετε δει τα LG? αντέχουν; βγάζουν προβλήματα; Της Lg είναι καλύτερα από της Samsung που λένε κάτι για κεραμικές αντιστάσεις κλπ?

----------


## nyannaco

Εγω ψηφισα LG γιατι το εχω γυρω στα εννεα χρονια, και εχει βγει σκυλι.

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Εγω ψηφισα LG γιατι το εχω γυρω στα εννεα χρονια, και εχει βγει σκυλι.


Φίλε Νίκο, δηλαδή έπρεπε να βγάλει βλάβη στα 9 χρόνια; Υπάρχουν δηλαδή μάρκες-τιμές που εμφανίζουν βλάβες νωρίς; Να ξεχάσουμε τις 15ετίες + που βγάζαν τα παλιά πλυντήρια;
Υπόψιν δε σε αμφισβητώ, απλά στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο φίλος, ίσως να έμπαιναν πληροφορίες για διάρκεια ζωής,  λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής, παρακαταθήκη ανταλλακτικών κλπ.
Και ένα θέμα για προβληματισμό. Τα όρθιας φόρτωσης δεν πρέπει να ζουν περισσότερο καθώς ο άξονάς τους στηρίζεται σε δύο σημεία και έχουν λιγότερα λάστιχα στις πόρτες κλπ;

----------


## nyannaco

Στο πρωτο σου ερωτημα, θα αφησω να απαντησει ο φιλος Πετρος, που ασχολειται επαγγελματικα με επισκευες, και εχει εμπειρια στην πραξη.
Στο θεμα για προβληματισμο που βαζεις, κι εγω την ιδια εντυπωση ειχα, καπου το εγραψα στο forum και ο φιλος Πετρος, και παλι, μου απαντησε οτι απο την εμπειρια του τα σνω φορτωσης βγαζουν περισσοτερα προβληματα στηριξης του τυμπανου (αξονες, ρουλεμαν) και το απεδωσε στο οτι τα ανω φορτωσης, λογω περιορισμου χωρου, εχουν αυτα τα εξαρτηματα πιο μικρα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Επομένως ότι συζητιέται στο φόρουμ για καλό είναι.
 Πιο μικρά εξαρτήματα-μισό βάρος αλλά φαίνεται η θεωρεία χάνει στην πράξη.
Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση, ότι τα άνω φόρτωσης είναι πιο ανθεκτικά για τον λόγο των δύο αξόνων και της συμμετρικής επιβάρυνσης από το βάρος.

----------


## diony

> Και ένα θέμα για προβληματισμό. Τα όρθιας φόρτωσης δεν πρέπει να ζουν περισσότερο καθώς ο άξονάς τους στηρίζεται σε δύο σημεία και έχουν λιγότερα λάστιχα στις πόρτες κλπ;



Ναι , έπρεπε και πρέπει να ζουν περισσότερο όσο αφορά τα ρουλεμάν , ακριβώς επειδή ο άξονας υπάρχει και στις 2 πλευρές
νομίζω πως είναι και πολιτική των εταιριών διότι στα περισσότερα πλυντήρια άνω φόρτωσης οι κατασκευαστές βάζουν πλέον τσιμούχες τύπου V-RING (ποτέ μου δεν τις χώνεψα) οι οποίες έχουν ένα απλό λάστιχο που τρίβεται σε ένα ανοξείδωτο δακτυλίδι , παλιά αλλά και σήμερα νομίζω ακόμη  τις τσιμούχες τύπου V-RING τις τοποθετούσαν στα βιομηχανικά μοτέρ σαν επιπλέον προφύλαξη των ρουλεμάν από τη σκόνη ή από τυχόν σταγονίδια
πιο καλή στεγανοποίηση κάνει η κλασική τσιμούχα με το ελατήριο , και κάποια  ακριβά μοντέλα έχουν τσιμούχα βιομηχανικού τύπου όπου η τριβή στο σημείο στεγανοποίησης (κεραμικό στεγανά),
απλά όσο ανθεκτικό ρουλεμάν να βάλεις ,από τη στιγμή που θα περάσει νερό στα ρουλεμάν , ο χρόνος αρχίζει να μετράει αντίστροφα για αυτά

----------


## NEOMELOS

Αγαπητοί φίλοι.
Να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα.
Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι ΠΛΕΟΝ για αγορά πλυντηρίου (τι ήθελα και απαντούσα στο ποστ) και επειδή προορίζεται για μέρη μακρινά και ονειρεμένα αλλά με πανάκριβα μεταφορικά.
Έρχομαι να ρωτήσω τους φίλους εάν ισχύει αυτό που κυκλοφορεί ότι δεν κάνει να μεταφέρεται το πλυντήριο ξαπλωμένο σε πορτ μπαγκάζ αυτοκινήτου. 
Μιλάμε για καινούριο με όλα τα υλικά συσκευασίας του.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πλυντήριο ως έχει? (χωρίς την χάρτινη κούτα του) θα κάνεις ζημιά . Οι νέες συσκευές παραδίδονται με την κούτα τους τα προστατευτικά φελιζόλ τους εσωτερικά και στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής έχει τις "ασφάλειες μεταφοράς" που είναι βίδες για την σταθεροποίηση και ασφάλεια του κάδου (θα υπάρχουν οδηγίες σε βιβλιαράκι ) , στην τελική τοποθέτηση της συσκευής αφαιρούνται οι ασφάλειες μεταφοράς . και φυλάσσονται για τυχόν επόμενη μετακίνηση.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ευχαριστώ!
Σαφέστατος!
Όσο για το μινι γκάλοπ, η LG προηγείται.

----------


## filam

Πριν 3 - 4 μήνες το παλιό πλυντήριο πέθανε. Αποκτήσαμε με επιφύλαξη και μετά από έρευνα ένα LG 7 -8KG (Δεν είμαι κοντά τώρα στη συσκευή) με DirectDrive κίνηση μοτερ και νομίζω ότι ειναι το LG F10B9QDW. Κάνει απίστευτη δουλειά. Έχει ζυγισμα και υπολογίζει το χρόνο πλυσίματος στα ρούχα αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι πααααρα πολύ αθόρυβο. Μέχρι τώρα πάει πολύ καλα και στην LG που τους καλέσαμε για κάποιες διευκρινήσεις ήταν εξυπηρετικότατοι και άμεσοι. Οπότε και εγώ σου λέω LG χωρις να το σκεφτώ άλλο. (Νομίζω επίσης ότι στα νέα αυτά μοτερ δίνουν και 10 χρόνια εγγύηση).

----------


## NEOMELOS

Το ίδιο αποκτήσαμε κι' εμείς, ήδη. 
Εγγυήσεις: 5 χρόνια η συσκευή, 10 το μοτέρ.
Και όλα τα καλά που περιγράφεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άν κάποτε χαλάσουν αυτά τα πλυντήρια , θυμηθείτε με στο να μου δώσετε τα μοτέρ να κάνω καμιά πατέντα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5e1TIkHh1Y  :Lol:

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Άν κάποτε χαλάσουν αυτά τα πλυντήρια , θυμηθείτε με στο να μου δώσετε τα μοτέρ να κάνω καμιά πατέντα 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5e1TIkHh1Y


Επειδή θα ξεχαστούμε στα 5+ χρόνια που μπορεί να περιμένεις για τα μοτέρια, περιέγραψέ μας άμα θέλεις τις διαφορές από τους άλλους κινητήρες που μάλλον δεν είναι η αισθητική και ο όγκος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν έχει καρβουνάκια 
Δεν χρειάζεται ιμάντας 
Συνέπεια? αθόρυβο
Δεν θέλει ρουλεμάν (σε σύγκριση με άλλα μοτέρ ) γιατί εκμεταλλεύεται τα ίδια ρουλεμάν του κάδου.
Στα συνηθισμένα μοτέρ για να διεγερθούν έχουν πηνιόσυρμα και στον στάτη και στον ρότορα ενώ το δικό σας αντικαθιστά το ένα μέρος με μόνιμους φυσικούς μαγνήτες και άρα μια σχετικά μικρότερη κατανάλωση .



> Επειδή θα ξεχαστούμε στα 5+ χρόνια που μπορεί να περιμένεις για τα μοτέρια,


 :Cursing:

----------

NEOMELOS (26-03-15)

----------


## SDrikos

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Ήρθε η ώρα για αγορά καινούριου πλυντηρίου.
Έχω ένα άνω φόρτωσης BRANDT 15 ετών 5kg και πάει για αλλαγή.
Δυστυχώς ο χώρος που έχω δεν βολεύει για κάτω φόρτωσης, άρα ψάχνω για άνω φόρτωσης.
Άφού θα πάρουμε καινούριο είπαμε να πάρουμε και με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα, και έτσι κοιτάζω για 7-8 kg.
Κοίταξα να δω για LG Direct Drive σε άνω φόρτωσης , αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.
Έτσι κοιτάζω γενικά κάτι αξιόπιστο σε άνω φόρτωσης.

Η πρώτη μου απορία είναι η εξής: Τα περισσότερα κιλά σημαίνει και μεγαλύτερος κάδος? γιατί καθώς έψαχνα σε διάφορα site,
είδα ένα brandt 5kg με κάδο 42lt, και στην συνέχεια είδα 2 πλυντήρια 7κιλα (AEG & Indesit) με κάδο 42lt επίσης.

Πήγα MediaMarkt & Κωτσόβολο μπας και με διαφωτίσει κανείς, αλλά όταν τους ρώταγα για χωρητικότητα κάδου (σε λίτρα και όχι κιλά),
κανείς δεν ήξερε να απαντήσει (οι κατασκευαστές συνήθως δεν αναφέρουν κάτι).
Συγκεκριμένα στον Κωτσόβολο, είχα πάρει και ένα μέτρο μαζί μου, και μέτρησα εσωτερικά (διάμετρο & πλάτος) τους κάδους 
από ένα 5kg και ένα 7kg, και ήταν ακριβώς οι ίδιες διαστάσεις (αν θυμάμαι καλά: διάμετρος=45εκ & πλατος=25).

Τελικά τι ισχύει με τα κιλά και την αληθινή χωρητικότητα των κάδων?
Γιατί οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν την χωρητικοτητα σε κιλά και όχι σε λίτρα?

----------


## NEOMELOS

Οπωσδήποτε μετράνε τα κιλά.
Ούτως ή άλλως οι διαστάσεις του κάδου δεν έχουν και πολύ σημασία γιατί στην τελική είναι περίπου ίδιες. Μη ξεχνά ότι στο τέλος το τύμπανο που μέτρησες και ο κάδος πρέπει να χωρέσει σε ένα κουτί 60χ60 ή 40χ60.
Εκτός αυτού ένας κάδος 43 λίτρων δε χωρά μόνο 5 έως 9 κιλά ρούχα, αλλά και σε έναν μικρό δε στριμώχνει άνετα τα πολλά κιλά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γιατί οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν την χωρητικοτητα σε κιλά και όχι σε λίτρα?


Την εννοούν ως προς το φορτίο των ρούχων . το νερό είναι το ίδιο και στα 2 . Η συσκευή που έχει μεγάλη χωρητικότητα σε φορτίο ρούχων εννοείται θα έχει πιο ενισχυμένο κάδο / άξονες / ρουλεμάν / αμορτισέρ . Και πλεονέκτημα αν σε περίπτωση θέλεις να πλύνεις λιγότερο φορτίο από όσο μπορεί να πάρει με το αντίστοιχο οικονομικό επίσης πρόγραμμα.

----------


## candy_washer93

Αν ψαχνεις για μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας,νομιζω οτι τα front-loader(με μπροστινη πορτα) ειναι μονοδρομος.Τα ανω φορτωσεως λογο περιορισμενου χωρου(πλατος 45 cm αντι για 60)αναγκαστικα εχουν μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα που δεν ξεπερναει τα 6-7kg.Ακομη και αν βρεις καποιο με 7 kg, θα εχει αρκετα μικρη διαρκεια ζωης μιας και ο περιορισμος του χωρου δεν επιτρεπει την ισχυρη στηριξη του καδου(μικροτερα ρουλεμαν και τσιμουχες).Ο μονος τροπος να ενσωματωθει μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα σε top-loader πλυντηριο ειναι η τοποθετηση του καδου καθετα(οπως σε αυτο),πατεντα που κυκλοφορει στην Αμερικη αλλα δεν υπαρχει στην Ευρωπη.Αρα αν θελεις μεγαλο πλυντηριο καλυτερα να πας σε front-loader.

----------


## SDrikos

Συγνώμη γιατί μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, να συνοψίσω.
Α. Σίγουρα όσο περισσότερα κιλά η χωρητικότητα του κάδου, τόσο πιο πολύ αντέχουν (σε φορτίο) τα εξαρτήματα του κάδου.
Β. Αν έχω 2 πλυντήρια, ένα 5kg και ένα 7kg, και έχουν και τα 2 κάδους 43lt. Έστω ότι στο 5kg χωράνε π.χ. το πολύ 10 παντελόνια,
    αυτό σημαίνει ότι και στο 7kg πλυντήριο θα χωράνε το πολύ 10 παντελόνια. Δηλαδή και με τα 2 πλυντήρια, θα μπορώ να πλένω
    σε κάθε πλύση την ίδια ποσότητα ρούχων. Σωστά?
Β. Τώρα πρακτικά που η γυναίκα μου θέλει να βάζει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ρούχων στο νέο πλυντήριο, πως μπορώ να ελέγξω
    ποια είναι η χωρητικότητα κάθε πλυντηρίου σε ρούχα?

----------


## SDrikos

> Αν ψαχνεις για μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας,νομιζω οτι τα front-loader(με μπροστινη πορτα) ειναι μονοδρομος.Τα ανω φορτωσεως λογο περιορισμενου χωρου(πλατος 45 cm αντι για 60)αναγκαστικα εχουν μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα που δεν ξεπερναει τα 6-7kg.Ακομη και αν βρεις καποιο με 7 kg, θα εχει αρκετα μικρη διαρκεια ζωης μιας και ο περιορισμος του χωρου δεν επιτρεπει την ισχυρη στηριξη του καδου(μικροτερα ρουλεμαν και τσιμουχες).Ο μονος τροπος να ενσωματωθει μεγαλη χωρητικοτητα σε top-loader πλυντηριο ειναι η τοποθετηση του καδου καθετα(οπως σε αυτο),πατεντα που κυκλοφορει στην Αμερικη αλλα δεν υπαρχει στην Ευρωπη.Αρα αν θελεις μεγαλο πλυντηριο καλυτερα να πας σε front-loader.


Δεν χρειάζομαι τον πολύ μεγαλύτερο κάδο από αυτόν των 5kg που είχα ως σήμερα. Αν για παράδειγμα ο κάδος των 5kg έχει χωρητικότητα 42lt, και μου έλεγαν ότι ο κάδος των 7kg έχει αντίστοιχα χωρητικότητα 52lt, θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος.
Επειδή όμως ο χώρος που έχω για την τοποθέτηση του πλυντηρίου δεν είναι αρκετός για την τοποθέτηση πλυντήριου
εμπρόσθιας φόρτωσης, ψάχνω να βρω τι επιλογές έχω για πλυντήρια άνω φόρτωσης σε σχέση με την χωρητικότητά τους
για όγκο ρούχων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο Β έχεις μια λάθος αντίληψη 
Στο 5κιλο αν βάλεις τα 10 παντελόνια θα χωρέσουν αλλά θα χτυπάς και με βαριοπούλα για να χωρέσουν (και παραβιάζεις κανόνες κατασκευαστή) . Ενώ στο 7 κιλο θα χωρέσουν τα 10 παντελόνια άνετα . Έχουν μεγαλύτερο τύμπανο κάδου 
Μην σε μπερδεύει που και τα 2 παίρνουν τα ίδια λίτρα νερό . 
Αρκεί να κάνεις μια βόλτα στα διάφορα καταστήματα και σύγκρινε μόνος σου το πόσο μεγαλύτερο εσωτερικό τύμπανο έχει ένα π.χ. 8 κιλο με ένα 5 κιλο .
Για το Γ το αναφέρουν για πόσα κιλά χωρητικότητα ρούχων είναι .

----------


## SDrikos

> Στο Β έχεις μια λάθος αντίληψη 
> Στο 5κιλο αν βάλεις τα 10 παντελόνια θα χωρέσουν αλλά θα χτυπάς και με βαριοπούλα για να χωρέσουν (και παραβιάζεις κανόνες κατασκευαστή) . Ενώ στο 7 κιλο θα χωρέσουν τα 10 παντελόνια άνετα . Έχουν μεγαλύτερο τύμπανο κάδου 
> Μην σε μπερδεύει που και τα 2 παίρνουν τα ίδια λίτρα νερό . 
> Αρκεί να κάνεις μια βόλτα στα διάφορα καταστήματα και σύγκρινε μόνος σου το πόσο μεγαλύτερο εσωτερικό τύμπανο έχει ένα π.χ. 8 κιλο με ένα 5 κιλο ..


Όταν μιλάω για λίτρα κάδου δεν εννοώ το νερό, εννοώ την χωρητικότητα του τυμπάνου. Σε κάποια εγχειρίδια πλυντηρίων
γράφει π.χ.: χωρητικότητα κάδου:5kg - 42lt ή 7kg - 42lt.
Εξάλου αυτό που προτείνεις "να πάω σε κατάστημα και να συγκρίνω κάδους" το έκανα ήδη, όπως μπορείς να δεις στην αρχή του θέματος. Έκανα σύγκριση μεταξύ ενός πλυντηρίου 5kg και ενός 7kg, και οι διαστάσεις των τυμπάνων ήταν ακριβώς οι ίδιες.
Άρα και τα 2 πλυντήρια χωράνε ακριβώς την ίδια ποσότητα ρούχων σε όγκο, π.χ. 10 παντελόνια.
Εξάλου δεν νομίζω κανενας πριν βάλει τα ρούχα στο πλυντήριο να τα ζυγίζει, απλώς βάζει ανάλογα τον όγκο.





> Για το Γ το αναφέρουν για πόσα κιλά χωρητικότητα ρούχων είναι


Μα αυτό ακριβώς με μπερδεύει. Τα κιλά είναι μονάδα βάρους και δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην "χωρητικότητα" που 
για να την περιγράψεις χρειάζεσαι μονάδα όγκου (π.χ. λίτρα, κυβ.εκατοστά, κλπ), και όπως είπα και παραπάνω,
από τις μετρήσεις μου στο μαγαζί, είδα ότι 2 πλυντήρια με διαφορετική χωρητικότητα σε κιλά, είχαν ακριβώς το ίδιο
τύμπανο, άρα και χωρητικότητα σε όγκο ρούχων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> από τις μετρήσεις μου στο μαγαζί, είδα ότι 2 πλυντήρια με διαφορετική χωρητικότητα σε κιλά, είχαν ακριβώς το ίδιο
> τύμπανο, άρα και χωρητικότητα σε όγκο ρούχων.


Το βάθος το μέτρησες? π.χ. μια ντουλάπα έχει ύψος 2 μέτρα και πλάτος 1 μέτρο και βάθος μισό μέτρο ... η άλλη ντουλάπα έχει επίσης 2 μέτρα ύψος και 1 μέτρο πλάτος αλλά βάθος έχει διπλάσιο (δεν είναι το ίδιο)

----------


## SDrikos

> Το βάθος το μέτρησες? π.χ. μια ντουλάπα έχει ύψος 2 μέτρα και πλάτος 1 μέτρο και βάθος μισό μέτρο ... η άλλη ντουλάπα έχει επίσης 2 μέτρα ύψος και 1 μέτρο πλάτος αλλά βάθος έχει διπλάσιο (δεν είναι το ίδιο)


Σωστά τα μέτρησα.Το τύμπανο έχει σχήμα κυλίνδρου, και για τον υπολογισμό του όγκου ενός κυλίνδρου, χρειάζεσαι μόνο 2 μεταβλητές (ακτίνα ή διάμετρος & ύψος). Βλέπε: http://www.calcfun.com/calc-18-ogkos-kylindrou.html
Η ντουλάπα έχει σχήμα ορθογώνιο παραλληλεπίπεδο και όντως χρειάζεται 3 μεταβλητές για να υπολογίσεις τον όγκο του, όπως έγραψες παραπάνω. Βλέπε: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%8C%...BA%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Εξάλου δεν νομίζω κανενας πριν βάλει τα ρούχα στο πλυντήριο να τα ζυγίζει, απλώς βάζει ανάλογα τον όγκο.


Μάλλον εδώ μπερδεύεσαι.
Πρέπει να τα ζυγίζει. 
Θεωρητικά ένας κάδος 43 λίτρων θα μπορούσε να χωράει 30-40 κιλά ρούχα (δε ξέρω το ειδικό βάρος του κάθε υφάσματος).
Δε βάζεις 10 παντελόνια. Βάζεις 5 κιλά παντελόνια ή 7 κιλά παντελόνια. Ανεξάρτητα αν χωράει 10,20,30 παντελόνια.
Φαντάζομαι σε ένα 5κιλο πλυντήριο μπορείς να βάλει 7 κιλά ρούχα (εφόσον έχει ίδιο κάδο με 7κιλο) αλλά τα αποτελέσματα της πλύσης ή η διάρκεια ζωής του πλυντηρίου είναι αμφισβητούμενα.

----------


## SDrikos

> Μάλλον εδώ μπερδεύεσαι.
> Πρέπει να τα ζυγίζει.


Απλώς δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που ζυγίζει τα ρούχα πριν τα βάλει στο πλυντηριο. Απλώς κοιτάζει αν χωράνε.





> Θεωρητικά ένας κάδος 43 λίτρων θα μπορούσε να χωράει 30-40 κιλά ρούχα (δε ξέρω το ειδικό βάρος του κάθε υφάσματος).
> Δε βάζεις 10 παντελόνια. Βάζεις 5 κιλά παντελόνια ή 7 κιλά παντελόνια. Ανεξάρτητα αν χωράει 10,20,30 παντελόνια.
> Φαντάζομαι σε ένα 5κιλο πλυντήριο μπορείς να βάλει 7 κιλά ρούχα (εφόσον έχει ίδιο κάδο με 7κιλο) αλλά τα αποτελέσματα της πλύσης ή η διάρκεια ζωής του πλυντηρίου είναι αμφισβητούμενα.


Συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρεις. Άρα αν ισχύουν αυτά, και δεδομένου ότι μέχρι τώρα είχα πλυντηριο 5 κιλών και το γέμιζα και λειτούργησε ΟΚ για 15 χρόνια, το να πάω τώρα σε ένα 7κιλο με την ίδια χωρητικότητα σε όγκο, θα κέρδιζα σε μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής (ίσως) και ίσως καλύτερα αποτελέσματα πλύσης σε περιπτώσεις υπερφόρτωσης (το 7κιλο να μπορεί να λειτουργεί στις στροφές που πρέπει, ενώ το 5κιλο να μειώνει στροφές). ή αφού το παλιό μου ήταν 5 κιλών και 600 στροφών αν πάρω τώρα ένα 5 κιλών 1000 στροφών πάλι καλύτερα θα είναι από άποψης αντοχής, κ.ο.κ.

Εγώ το post το άνοιξα γιατί παρατήρησα αυτό της ασυμφωνίας χωρητικότητας κιλών με όγκου τυμπάνου, και ήθελα να δω αν το έχει παρατηρήσει και κάποιος άλλος, γιατί μέχρι τώρα εγώ θεωρούσα ότι ο όγκος του τυμπάνου αυξανόταν αναλογικά με τα κιλά που αναφέρουν οι εταιρείες (και μάλλον το ίδιο θεωρούσαν και πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι). Έτσι θεωρούσα ότι αγοράζοντας ένα πλυντήριο μεγαλύτερων κιλών θα μπορούσα να πλένω και μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα ρούχων ανά πλύσιμο. Το οποίο μάλλον δεν ισχύει.
ίσως ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης να είναι οι εξωτερικές διαστάσεις του πλυντηρίου

----------


## nyannaco

Οι εξωτερικες διαστασεις σιγουρα ΔΕΝ ειναι μετρο! Ολα τα οικισκα πλυντηρια εχουν τυποποιημενες διαστασεις, εξηνταρια τα εμπροσθιας φορτωσης και σαρανταπενταρια τα ανω φορτωσης, ενω το υψος δεν αλλαζει ποτε, και το βσθος αντε να παιζει ενα-δυο ποντους. Ακολουθουν τα στανταρντ παγκων κουζινας, ειδικα τα εμπροσθιας που εχουν επιπεδη ανω πλευρα που δεν ανοιγει.

----------


## SDrikos

> Οι εξωτερικες διαστασεις σιγουρα ΔΕΝ ειναι μετρο! Ολα τα οικισκα πλυντηρια εχουν τυποποιημενες διαστασεις, εξηνταρια τα εμπροσθιας φορτωσης και σαρανταπενταρια τα ανω φορτωσης, ενω το υψος δεν αλλαζει ποτε, και το βσθος αντε να παιζει ενα-δυο ποντους. Ακολουθουν τα στανταρντ παγκων κουζινας, ειδικα τα εμπροσθιας που εχουν επιπεδη ανω πλευρα που δεν ανοιγει.


Για τα εμπρόσθιας δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν γνωρίζω. Για τα ελέυθερα άνω φόρτωσης επειδή τα έψαχνα τώρα, οι διαστάσεις αλλάζουν λίγο. Δηλαδή υπάρχουν πλυντήρια με διαστάσεις: ΥxΠxΒ -->90x40x60  or 85x40x60  or 85x40x65  or 90x40x65 κ.ο.κ. αλλά αυτό όντως δεν νομίζω να σημαίνει και αντίστοιχη διαφορά στο μέγεθος του τυμπάνου.

----------


## picdev

τα πλυντήρια με ατμό αξίζουν? εχει δοκιμάσει κανεις? τα ρούχα μετα όντως δεν θελουν σίδερο ?

----------


## apavlidis

> Καλημέρα παίδες,
>  κοιτάζουμε για νέο πλυντήριο και θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για τις μάρκες που κυκλοφορούν από την εμπειρία σας. Ποιες μάρκες δεν βγάζουν πολλά προβλήματα και θα μας κρατήσει για χρόνια; έχετε άποψη;
> 
> Κοιτάζουμε το "HOTPOINT-ARISTON AQ114D 697D EU/B ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΡΟΥΧΩΝ 11KG Α+++" που έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα χαρακτηριστικά (όπως πρόγραμμα ατμού κλπ.) Η μάρκα τι λέει από προβλήματα; Ξέρουμε που κατασκευάζονται τα πλυντήρια της; 
> Ευχαριστώ


Εάν ψάχνεις για κάτι ανθεκτικό και έχεις την ευχέρεια να δώσεις χρήματα, ψάξε για Bauknecht και Miele. Θα είσαι καλυμμένος για μια ζωή!

----------


## radiomario

καλησπέρα ,παρακαλώ προτάσεις για πλυντηριο ρουχων εμπροσθιας  φορτωσης 7 η 8 κιλών ,για χωριό για 1 ατομο ανδρα 75 ετών  με χρήση 1 η 2 πλυντηρια καθε 10-12 ημερες ,το νερο εκει εχει αρκετά αλατα - διαθετει βαριά βαριά μεχρι 270 ευρω το ανώτερο ,αρκεί να πλένει καλά κ να υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικά κ αδιάφορο τα πολλά ηλεκτρονικά αυτοματισμοί κλπ -ευχαριστώ

----------


## Giannos88

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9486926/Can...CF%82-7kg.html

Να βάζει αποσκλυρηντικο για τα άλατα για να ζήσει το πλυντήριο .

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## radiomario

> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9486926/Can...CF%82-7kg.html
> 
> Να βάζει αποσκλυρηντικο για τα άλατα για να ζήσει το πλυντήριο .
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


ευχαριστώ ,μπήκε στη λίστα ...περιμένω κ αλλες προτάσεις...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> να υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικά κ αδιάφορο τα πολλά ηλεκτρονικά αυτοματισμοί κλπ


Για να δουλεύει με φουλ τα άλατα μαζί και αφρούς , αλλά και να έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη , και να μην σε τσαντίζει με "αυξομειωμένες τάσεις δικτύου¨" 
https://www.afoikatsouda.gr/index.ph...product_id=426
Από ανταλλακτικά βαστάει η San Giorgio και κρατάει την παράδοση 
https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=145&m=372&l=1
Η τιμή ανεβασμένη αλλά .... ότι πρέπει για άτομα άνω 75 που δεν πρέπει να τους ανεβαίνει η πίεση όταν σταματάει ένα σύγχρονο πλυντήριο επειδή βγάζει λίγο παραπάνω αφρούς .
Τα San Giorgio και γενικά όλα τα παλιά πλυντήρια δουλεύουν πιο σταθερά με τα άλατα και ειδικά όταν τα υπερφορτώνεις . Όχι παπάτζες σαν τα σύγχρονα.

----------


## radiomario

> Για να δουλεύει με φουλ τα άλατα μαζί και αφρούς , αλλά και να έχει μηχανικό χρονοδιακόπτη , και να μην σε τσαντίζει με "αυξομειωμένες τάσεις δικτύου¨" 
> https://www.afoikatsouda.gr/index.ph...product_id=426
> Από ανταλλακτικά βαστάει η San Giorgio και κρατάει την παράδοση 
> https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=145&m=372&l=1
> Η τιμή ανεβασμένη αλλά .... ότι πρέπει για άτομα άνω 75 που δεν πρέπει να τους ανεβαίνει η πίεση όταν σταματάει ένα σύγχρονο πλυντήριο επειδή βγάζει λίγο παραπάνω αφρούς .
> Τα San Giorgio και γενικά όλα τα παλιά πλυντήρια δουλεύουν πιο σταθερά με τα άλατα και ειδικά όταν τα υπερφορτώνεις . Όχι παπάτζες σαν τα σύγχρονα.


ειπαμε αυστηρά μεχρι 270  ευρώ ...απο μαρκες φιλε πετρο  ποιό να δούμε ? 
για αυτο γραφω για χρηση 2 το πολύ 3 φορες  τον μηνα απο εργένη ,απλά να αντεξει 6-8 χρόνια το πολύ με προσεγμενη χρηση

----------


## Giannos88

Το san giorgio δεν το γνώριζα καν σαν μάρκα. Εξαιρετική εταιρία αφού κρατάει ακόμη τους μηχανικούς διακόπτες και γενικά την παλιά φιλοσοφία. 

Σαν μάρκα φίλε που ψάχνεις πλυντήριο ,ότι και να πάρεις θα αντέξει με τόσο περιστασιακη χρήση. Τα φθηνά δεν την παλεύουν πολύ σε οικογένειες που βάζουν 10 πλυντήρια τη βδομάδα και η χρήση τους περνάει στη κατηγορία του επαγγελματικού. 
Εντωμεταξύ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι όλα τα χαμηλού κόστους που ψάχνεις είναι φασον και το μονο όπου αλλάζει είναι η επιγραφή της μάρκας στο καντράν. 
Θα το καταλάβεις όταν ακούσεις διάφορες τέτοιες μάρκες να λειτουργούν που έχουν ακριβώς τον ίδιο ήχο ,και ακριβώς την ίδια αίσθηση τα πλήκτρα μπροστά. Θα το γνωρίζουν και οι τεχνικοί αυτό που τα έχουν δει εσωτερικά όταν τα λύνουν. 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ειπαμε αυστηρά μεχρι 270  ευρώ ...απο μαρκες φιλε πετρο  ποιό να δούμε ? 
> για αυτο γραφω για χρηση 2 το πολύ 3 φορες  τον μηνα απο εργένη ,απλά να αντεξει 6-8 χρόνια το πολύ με προσεγμενη χρηση


Προτείνω με το σκεπτικό ότι τα μοντέλα αλλάζουν κάθε λίγους μήνες και δεν ξέρει κανείς τι αγοράζει .
Να ρωτήσεις τεχνικούς του είδους που είναι σε "ενεργεία" και τα παρακολουθούν συνεχώς τα διάφορα μοντέλα , και αυτοί θα σου εξηγήσουν πιο μοντέλο θα αξίζει πραγματικά για τα χρήματα του στα όρια που θέτεις εσύ.
Π.χ. εγώ γνωρίζω για τα San Giorgio (της παλιάς εποχής ) αλλά δεν γνωρίζω για της νέας εποχής έστω και αν διατηρούν την παράδοση με μηχανικούς χρονοδιακόπτες (τι κάδο έχει / τι αμορτισέρ / πόσο ενισχυμένα είναι τα μηχανικά μέρη κτλ ).
Αυτά μπορούν να τα γνωρίζουν μόνο τεχνικοί εν "ενεργεία" που έχουν δει από κοντά τα πιο πρόσφατα μοντέλα .
Η ιδέα του να πεις "μάρκα" επειδή για κάποιους κάποτε βγήκαν ανθεκτικά , είναι λάθος , το θέμα είναι τι έχει αλλάξει εσωτερικά στις ενισχύσεις σε αυτά τα νέα μοντέλα .

Αν πήγαινα με "κλειστά μάτια " για το πιο φθηνό κατά δύναμη μοντέλο θα πήγαινα στα Aeg (αλλά 270 δύσκολα) ... λίγα ακόμα και είσαι κύριος με σφραγίδα και όνομα.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Εγώ πάντως θα το πω στον παππού ότι τον λογαριάζεις για άλλα 6-8 χρόνια. Μετά; Η δικιά μου είναι 87 και πρόπερσι αγόρασε καινούριο με 10 χρόνια εγγύηση.

Χωρίς πλάκα. Έχει συναντήσει κανείς κατακόρυφο κάδο; Τον βλέπαμε-ουμε στα Αμερικάνικα έργα. Κανονικά δεν θα παίρνει όλη την καταπόνηση ο άξονας και όχι τα ρουλεμάν και οι σταυροί του κάδου;

----------


## nyannaco

> Κανονικά δεν θα παίρνει όλη την καταπόνηση ο άξονας και όχι τα ρουλεμάν και οι σταυροί του κάδου;


Όχι, γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση το τύμπανο (και όχι ο κάδος, όπως το ονομάζεις, που είναι σταθερός και περικλείει το τύμπανο) με το φορτίο μέσα να είναι απόλυτα ζυγοσταθμισμένο, και οι δυνάμεις λόγω φυγοκέντρου ειδικά στο στίψιμο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από το βάρος του τυμπάνου και των ρούχων.

----------


## radiomario

> Εγώ πάντως θα το πω στον παππού ότι τον λογαριάζεις για άλλα 6-8 χρόνια. Μετά; Η δικιά μου είναι 87 και πρόπερσι αγόρασε καινούριο με 10 χρόνια εγγύηση.
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα. Έχει συναντήσει κανείς κατακόρυφο κάδο; Τον βλέπαμε-ουμε στα Αμερικάνικα έργα. Κανονικά δεν θα παίρνει όλη την καταπόνηση ο άξονας και όχι τα ρουλεμάν και οι σταυροί του κάδου;


μωρε ο θείος ντούρος κ κοτσονατος ειναι ,αλλά να αντεξει το πλυντηριο 6-8 χρόνια οπως λεει ο ιδιος  για να βγαλει τα λεφτά του ...ειχε ενα candy 12  χρονια 380 ευρω το  ειχε αγοράσει ευχαριστημενος αρκετά ηταν αλλα 2 φορες απο βλακεια του επλυνε 2πλή κουβερτα κ πάπαλα ο καδος ,στραβωσε εσπασε ο αξονας κ τα αμορτισερ διαλύθηκαν κ το μοτερ μαλλον καηκε μου ειπε γιατι μυριζε πολυ και ηταν 6κιλο ,βεβαια στο καινουργιο για κουβερτα ουτε για αστειο να ξαναπλύνει δεν το συζητά ,υπαρχουν κατι φθηνα selton η margarit η καπως ετσι τα φερνει ο σκλαβενιτης στα super market ,ενας γνωστος του που δουλευει η κορη του εκει μεσα λέει οτι ειναι καλά....

----------

